# GBA #2810 - Samurai Deeper Kyo (USA)



## JPH (Mar 9, 2008)

^^release-2810^^


----------



## Kamiyama (Mar 9, 2008)

They don't port this to DS? Maybe some miracles come true after all...


----------



## Chief_Second (Mar 9, 2008)

Here we are, March 2008 and Samurai Deeper Kyo gets released!!!!

I'm all up for Bionic Commando 2 on the nes this year


----------



## JPH (Mar 9, 2008)

Those shots are only filler for now (gotta get my hands on the USA version of the game before I can get the USA screenshots...).

And IGN claims that the game is Japan only


----------



## berlinka (Mar 9, 2008)

Long live the GBA!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You don't see this happening with the Gamecube.


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 9, 2008)

I remember playing the Japanese version for some reason. The show was not half bad either.


----------



## Lumstar (Mar 9, 2008)

I've heard this is a promotional game or something, not sold by itself.


----------



## BFC (Mar 9, 2008)

Normally it's bundled with the new DVD-edition of the series. But some copies are also sold standalone. For example by the publisher itself on rareflix.com/ebay


----------



## Kellicros (Mar 9, 2008)

Has anyone played it? how is the game though?


----------



## Vater Unser (Mar 9, 2008)

berlinka said:
			
		

> You don't see this happening with the Gamecube.


What a surprise.


----------



## Sir VG (Mar 9, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Release Group   	AC8



I love you JPH, but...


----------



## CockroachMan (Mar 9, 2008)

I personally think that the show sux.. 

Played the japanese version.. it is not bad, but too repetitive, gets boring fast..


----------



## Rayder (Mar 9, 2008)

Hmm....looks like a fun kinda game.   I'll have to hunt this one down.

EDIT:  Got it.....it's kinda like a top-down version of Final Fight.  At least that's my first impression.

Lot's of blah-blah story to skip through though, but at least it's in English.

Works fine on SCminiSD with normal settings.....Restart, saver patch, RTS.  Haven't seen any slowdown yet.


----------



## Elrinth (Mar 9, 2008)

CockroachMan said:
			
		

> I personally think that the show sux..
> 
> Played the japanese version.. it is not bad, but too repetitive, gets boring fast..



I liked the show but I agree on the game.


----------



## golden (Mar 10, 2008)

We need more gamecube releases. C'mon, GBA and GC aren't dead yet. And you know it.


----------



## Lumstar (Mar 10, 2008)

The world's last retail box GC game officially shipped for sale nationwide at brick-and-mortar stores was Madden NFL 08, in August 2007. I don't know about promotional ones or such.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Mar 10, 2008)

I was finding it in the wierdest of sites but came to find it in some simple site i knew
Nice game long time since this has come


----------



## OuTee (Mar 10, 2008)

Nothing special...


----------



## jumpman17 (Mar 10, 2008)

Wasn't this a Squaresoft game on the PS1?


----------



## Hiroshirou (Mar 10, 2008)

wow i think the last time i played this game was 3+ years ago or something. I remember having fun with it then getting bored of it after a couple of hours.


----------



## Lumstar (Mar 11, 2008)

There was a PS1 game, but I don't think it ever came out in English.


----------



## dexmix (Mar 13, 2008)

awesome! a US release! maybe it will be more interesting now that i know whats going on.


----------



## T-hug (Mar 14, 2008)

This was great when it first came out however it had some sort of anti piracy code that would not let you beat the snake boss.  It would let you take so much health then it would not go down anymore.  Hope this doesn't have the same protection.


----------



## ohoni (Mar 21, 2008)

They brought this out in the US? It was horrible enough years ago as an import.


----------

